# SQL Server über Internet ansprechen



## Loipe (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Server mit Windows Server 2003 R2 mit ISA Server 2006.
Dort ist der Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Express Edition installiert.


Nun möchte ich mit meinem PDA über GPRS auf meinen Server auf die SQL-Datenbank zugreifen. Da habe ich aber noch Probleme.

Ich habe beim SQLServer die Remoteverbindung freigeben und den Port 1433 verwendet. Diesen Port habe ich dann in meinem Router an meinem Server weitergeleitet (TCP).
Die IP Adresse meines Routers bekomme ich über eine dyndns-Adresse.
Im ISA Server 2006 habe ich eine Regel erstellt, die alle Ports offen hält.

Die Verbindung funktioniert jedoch nicht.

Kann das so überhaupt funktionieren, oder muss ich mich erst mit VPN in mein Netzwerk einwählen.


----------

